# Help need from all you Aussies - Looking to see where you guys buy your sharpening stones from?



## malexthekid (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Hi,

I am looking at getting some new stones from JKI, but would also love to know if the Australians on the forum have a local source that they get their sharpening stones from?

Thanks in advance.

Alex


----------



## schanop (Sep 22, 2014)

This is a new place I have been looking at http://www.knivesandstones.com/ for a local source.


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 23, 2014)

Maxim at JNS. Free shipping. Excellent product. Given the cost of shipping stones to Oz, there really is no better option, IME.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 23, 2014)

* free shipping over a certain, very stone friendly, cost


----------



## masibu (Sep 23, 2014)

Not local, but I get quite a few from stu from toolsfromjapan.com.. about the most reasonably priced stones I have found so far although shipping can be pretty slow


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not sure about stones, but we have an Aussie-vendor on the forum now: Japanese Chef. Might check with them on offerings and prices.


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have bought a couple from http://www.jimdavey-planes-sharpening.com/page1.aspx. Good pricing and great service.


----------



## osakajoe (Sep 26, 2014)

Chefs armoury has two locations in Australia. I'd recommend going to the main store if you're close by and talking to Leigh.

http://www.chefsarmoury.com


----------



## jai (Sep 26, 2014)

Chefs armoury is cool and the guys are cool but the stones and most of the knives are super over priced.


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 27, 2014)

jai said:


> Chefs armoury is cool and the guys are cool but the stones and most of the knives are super over priced.



True for Melb, too.


----------



## lechef (Sep 28, 2014)

+1 on JNS!


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I will check the sites mentioned out.


----------



## Soccerman (Oct 4, 2014)

I got my choseras and shaptons from rakuten, you can get a good deal when they have shipping discount.


----------



## rami_m (Oct 4, 2014)

schanop said:


> This is a new place I have been looking at http://www.knivesandstones.com/ for a local source.



I use this one too.


----------

